# What happens when one reports a post to admin?



## rjf7g (Feb 17, 2008)

We've had an increase lately in "One Post Wonders" and many of those have had nothing to do with RVing or camping!  What happens when one reports a post to admin


----------



## utmtman (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: What happens when one reports a post to admin?

I believe they do review them and delete as necessary


----------

